# Caramel Glazed Apple Cake



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

Last night we had mozzarella stuffed chicken breast and mac n cheese.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82720 

My wife made this cake. I found the recipe and she went oooooooo. 

It was mighty delicious


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks awesome


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 13, 2009)

It looks delicious also...


----------



## tndawg (Oct 13, 2009)

Is that BUTTER on top???????????????


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

No its not a Paula Deen recipe. It was just some vanilla ice cream. But you knew that. We thought about whipping up some whipped cream but the ice cream won.


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 13, 2009)

So, where's the recipe? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks delicious.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 13, 2009)

as it should...........looks great!


----------



## nozzleman (Oct 14, 2009)

So where is the recipe.


----------



## seandje (Oct 14, 2009)

We definitely need the recipe


----------



## bassman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks great!  Love that apple cake.  The gooier the better.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 14, 2009)

What?!?  No recipie?!?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2009)

Caramel-Glazed Apple  Cake

CAKE 
 1  cup packed light brown sugar 
 1  cup granulated sugar 
 1½    cups vegetable oil 
 3  eggs 
 3  cups all-purpose ﬂ our 
 1  teaspoon baking soda 
 2  teaspoons cinnamon 
 ½    teaspoon nutmeg 
 ½    teaspoon salt 
 5   Washington Granny Smith or 
Golden Delicious apples, cored, 
peeled and cut in ½  -inch pieces 
 1¼    cups chopped pecans or walnuts 
 2¼    teaspoons vanilla extract 


CARAMEL GLAZE 
 4  tablespoons butter 
 ¼    cup granulated sugar 
 ¼    cup light brown sugar 
  Pinch of salt 
 ½    cup heavy cream 


INSTRUCTIONS 
1.   Preheat oven to 325°F. Butter and fl our a 
9-by-13-inch pan. 

2.   To prepare the cake, beat both sugars and oil in 
a mixing bowl until very well blended. Add eggs 
one at a time, beating well after each addition. 
Sift together fl our, baking soda, cinnamon, 
nutmeg and salt; gradually add to egg mixture, 
mixing just until blended. Stir in apples, pecans 
and vanilla; pour into pan. 

3.   Bake for 50 to 75 minutes, or until a toothpick 
inserted in the center comes out clean. Let cool 
in the pan while preparing the glaze. 

4.   To prepare the glaze, melt butter in a saucepan 
over low heat. Stir in both sugars and salt; cook 
over medium-low heat for 2 minutes. Add 
cream and boil for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. 

5.   Poke holes in the cake with a skewer or tooth- 
pick. Pour on the glaze. Serve warm or at room 
temperature. Top with whipped cream or ice 
cream if desired. 

Makes 12 servings.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2009)

There you go.  Enjoy.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks buddy.  That's getting saved for sure.  I'll put it right along side of cowgirl's apple dumpling.  Now's the time of year to do it.  The apples are looking great around here.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2009)

Cowgirls apple dumpling is on my list too


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice there Brian both of those recipes make really good dishes too. I like the chicken is that with smoke cheese? The apple cake looks too good for the waist to. thanks for the recipes.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

Recipe Saved, Sounds AWESOME


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2009)

It was smoked after it was done LOL. I didnt have any smoked mozzarella around just some cheese sticks. So I used what was on hand.


----------

